# Wildfires in Texas



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

:? So as of the past few days there have been several wildfires appearing in Central Texas due to the heat and lack of rain. Unfortunately I happen to live in San Antonio, which is practically dead center. Not to mention only an hour away from Austin where the worst fires have hit. Many have lost their homes and are in shelters.  I ask for prayers during these stressful times to help those who have had the misfortune of being in the fires path. I hope that these become contained as soon as possible.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Be safe and my thoughts are with those who are going through this.


----------

